# Parking near Millau Bridge



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Coming from the North on the toll free A75, is it possible to get to the parking area at the Millau Bridge and stay the night but without having to cross the bridge and stump up the toll? (i.e., can you double back on yourself and get to Millau centre?)

Cheers

Russell


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Last year we left the southbound Autoroute at an exit prior to the Péage and drove (via le Gorge du Tarn) to Millau town.

There is an excellent Aire in Millau, five minutes walk into town.

We headed off back south by taking the old road (a long steep windy haul) out of Millau back onto the free La Méridienne.


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

I don't know, but why not come off the A75 into Millau and stay on the local aire or one of the many camp sites on the Tarn (depending on when you're travelling of course).

Millau is a nice town to spend a night in and the aire is a short walk from the centre.

You can then miss the bridge but, if it were me, I'd want to go over it for the experience (which I've done twice!). It's amazing! Try to go to the visitor centre if you can, the views of the bridge from there are superb.

Apologies if you've done all this already!

Edited to say: Crossed in the post with Pippin, who more or less said the same thing!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

not sure, Russell. There are visitor centres at both sides, and I think you come off from the autoroute before the toll barriers if you want to go to the northern one (we came in from the other direction last year). I know that the visitor centre at the other end (ie under the bridge) has gates on & is closed at night. The aire in the town is good, and free (but water is costly!!).


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

From the north,straight on to the huge parking area, parking overnight is common, do the visitor centre.Be careful if you do the Gorges du Tarn, do it clockwise to keep away from the overhanging rock faces.
Take your canoe :lol: 

tony


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Come off and head into Millau and take the road D992 direction St Affrique and the visitor centre and a supermarket are just up the road.
No need to cross the bridge.

Good advice about the Tarn, go up (east) and not down to keep away from the overhanging rocks


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

We stayed at this campsite in Millau, near to the bridge & Supermarket mentioned by Grath.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4628


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Millau*

Hi

Sorry, I should have said I do not want the aire in the town as the 7m length restriction prohibits this, and when I looked at the aire in October it was packed to the rafters anyway. Not nice with units almost touching each other.

When we travelled south, we left the A75 at J45 and took the D911 into town. The peage looked to be about 300 metres after the junction. What I am trying to work out is, whether I can park "this side of the toll booth", then get back to the D911 and go through Millau.

I don't mind paying a few tolls, but the email from the bridge authority quoted something like 29 euro for the van due to height, weight and three axles.

I also spotted, once on the D911 a sign for "Aire du Viaduc de Millau", but there was a 3.5 tonne limit, and not knowing the area, I did not want to risk it for a biscuit.

Also, as travelling in February, as far as I know, all campsites are closed at the time.

Cheers

Russell


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Never seen any problem with large M/H's on an Aire as long as they can fit on.
We went into Millau and couldn't be bothered going over the bridge just to say that we had been over as a bridge is a bridge and we have been over many before.
Maybe I am a little tight and begrudge the fee as we just don't use peage roads


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

What I am trying to work out is, whether I can park "this side of the toll booth", then get back to the D911 and go through Millau. 



Yes.Just refer to my earlier post.  

tony


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Millau*

Hi

Sorry I need to be clear on this as I do not want to get stung with 28.90 euro!

From Clermont Ferrand then, onwards to the Viaduc. Approach the toll booth, but don't go to the toll. There appears to be a lorry area over to what would be my left? Or is there parking at the same side as me? Do I need to do a U turn and cross a few lanes of traffic?

Cheers

R


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

When approaching the bridge from the North there is an stopping area on your right just before the turn off into Millau. We have used this.

We then took the road through Millau and identifed a couple of staying areas en route to Millau town.

The 7m issue at the Aire in Milleu is not really a problem and we did not find it over crowded despite being full. There are a couple of other areas nearby we saw m/h parking. Some even parked outside.

We then took the road out of Millau to the left (east) which overlooked the bridge from about 3 miles and stayed in a layby which alos overlooked the Town of Millau.

The route we took was from of the aire, follow the road along the river, over the river across the bridge and left by the camping shop. The climb starts here. Did not use a map as we just decided it looked like an interesting road.


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Millau*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry, I should have said I do not want the aire in the town as the 7m length restriction prohibits this, and when I looked at the aire in October it was packed to the rafters anyway. Not nice with units almost touching each other.
> 
> ...


 as you head south on the A75 the exit for the viewing area is just before the pay booths but once in the parking area you are sealed off from getting into Millau, just like motorway services, also from memory you also have no option on exiting to use the bridge and pay. 29euro seems a lot of dosh to pay. we used the bridge in sept this year on our way to pals in spain but didnt pay anything like this price, they must really load the extra axle & weight/height.


----------



## siberdragon (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes you can park and visit the bridge and visitor center without going over it, then travel into Millau on the 911. We did it in Sept. this year. You [b]leave the A75 at junction 45 [/b]and you will see one of the the visitor centers signposted at the first RAB. Thewre's plenty of space and a short walk to the viewing area. Then retrace your tracks and go down into Millau, turn left at the first camping sign follow the road to the river drive past the Super U on your right and then follow the river and the signs for the second visitor center, take the 922 to the other visitor center. Easy driving and no tolls.  [/u]


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Russell - *Try this linky* and have a play.

Dougie.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Millau*

Hi

I think I have sussed it.

When I went to Millau, travelling ex Clermont Ferrand, I left the A75 at J45. The toll booth was in sight, a couple of hundred metres away. Between the exit, according to Monsieur Google, is a parking area. What I would like to do is park there, but the parking area is on the opposite side of the motorway - ie northbound. There does not appear to be any barrier though, so maybe a U turn is possible.

The post by siberdragon is useful, but from memory that road has a 3.5t limit on it, although I suspect it relates particularly to lorries so I guess I would get through to the parking area.

I think I will need to take a close look at the parking area adjacent to the toll booth and chance whether to do a U turn.

Will report back after the trip

Russell


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Millau*



Rapide561 said:


> Will report back after the trip


Assuming you don't get stuck in a perpetual loop trying to find where to do a U-turn. :lol:

Dougie.


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

But the answer to your original question is; no. You can't swap routes/direction via the bridge car park. And yes, I have stayed overnight there - you get some fabulous lightening storms to watch some night too.

I've also seen a very modern looking topless tour bus thingy which seems to do trips directly under the bridge. Don't know any more than that as they're normally putting it to bed by the time I get there. But I guess you could book a trip on it.


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

From the North you can come off before the toll plaza, and drive towards Millau D911 (Lots of road works) but just next to the A75 there is a roundabout with a road off to the viewing point.

If you follow that down it ends in a parking area, with a walk thru tunnel to the visitor centre and aire. You can stay overnite in this parking area, but the roadworks on D911 use it for parking lorries so it's not very quiet.

Also if you've a big camper the parking is in the coach park area, and if you stay there while the visitor centre is open, the coach drivers make your life uncomfortable.

HTH


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Grath

I agree to a great extent about a "bridge being a bridge" but this one is different to the rest !! (its listed as a viaduct not a bridge!!) 

Not so much engineering as art. 

You really should experience it if you can


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> Grath
> 
> I agree to a great extent about a "bridge being a bridge" but this one is different to the rest !! (its listed as a viaduct not a bridge!!)
> 
> ...


We did experience it as we went under, parked and could look up.
Cannot look much while driving over it.
I've had a few bridge experiences while trucking and a few times have needed to double up (side by side) with another truck so that if one of you gets blown over the other catches you!
This also happened on The Pont de Normandie (which is biggish)when it was very new!


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I would not normally advocate this but there is an autoroute Aire on the A75 a short distance from the bridge; its called I think the Aire d'Aveyron.

I don't usually stay on autoroute Aires but I have stayed on this one about 20 times. The parking area is within full view of the main building and there are coaches arriving and departing all night.

There will probably be others (mainly French) parked there overnight and I have had no problems there. But only think about staying there if you are comfortable with the prospect.


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Grath said:


> Come off and head into Millau and take the road D992 direction St Affrique and the visitor centre and a supermarket are just up the road.
> No need to cross the bridge.
> 
> Good advice about the Tarn, go up (east) and not down to keep away from the overhanging rocks


.... and drive along the edge next to the steep drop-offs.


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Millau*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry I need to be clear on this as I do not want to get stung with 28.90 euro!
> 
> ...


 :?: hi rapide561. we crossed in April with a 8.89.m tag and it was 7 euros we go the same way joining or leaving the motorway at clermont we will be doing the same end of jan. :wink:


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Take the back road out of Milhau (Millau) to Aguessac. Its on the old main road that we all queue,d on before the A75 and Normans viaduct was done. There is a municipal camp site on the bank of the Tarne in town which we have enjoyed for many years. From here you can visit the georges, go canooing, hang gliding etc. Bril place to chill out before continuing onto the coast. Millau is only 10 mins max on a push bike via the country road, over the little 6 tonne bridge if you want more hussle and bussle. Time it right and you can feast on cherries at the roadside.

C.


----------

